# 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht



## nuhll (10. Dezember 2015)

*16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Hi,
ich möchte für euch das ganze kurz zusammenfassen:
Ich bin aufs Dorf gezogen in ein 6Mbit RAM Gebiet... daher vermisse ich natürlich die Zeiten von 32Mbit...

Als dann das Hybrid von der Telekom raus kam war ich hellauf Begeistert.

Ich bestellte also 

"MagentaZuhause S Hybrid"

welches folgendes beinhaltet:
Internet:
Flat mit bis zu 16 MBit/s im Download und bis zu 2,4 MBit/s im Upload im Festnetz


Hybrid-Turbo mit bis zu 16 MBit/s im Download und bis zu 2,4 MBit/s im Upload im Mobilfunknetz bei erhöhter Datenlast

+ LTE Speed Option (50Mbits DL, 10 Mbits UL)

um auf bis zu 50Mbits zu kommen.


Theoretisch sind also bis zu 50Mbits DL und 10 Mbits UL möglich.

Tatsächlich erhalte ich oft nur um die 10Mbits. Also wirklich nur minimal mehr als bei nur DSL. 


Ich hatte mich vor einiger Zeit bei der Telekom deshalb gemeldet und irgendwann hatte ich einen netten Techniker der mir mein DSL freischaltete. Und siehe da... 12Mbits nur per DSL alleine... ein Schelm wer böses bei der Drosselung auf 5,5 Mbit denkt...

Das lief so ca 1-2 Monate super gut. Endlich flüssig Videos, telefonieren... spielen... (wir sind ein 3 Personen Haushalt). *Normal geht halt beim Video schauen sofort LTE an und dann kann man z.B. vergessen ordentlich zu spielen... *

Ich war das erste mal in meinem Leben mit einem Internet Anschluss zufrieden... 

Doch dann kam der Tag als ein neues Update auf meinen Router eingespielt wurde, welcher das Limit wieder einschaltete, und siehe da, wieder 5,5Mbit... yeah.

Daraufhin hab ich ein echtes Martyrium hinter mir...

1.) Technik Support Hotline
Kann mir nicht helfen, braucht Auftrag von der Verwaltung

2.) Verwaltung Support Hotline
Kann mir nicht helfen, braucht Auftrag von Technik

3.) Technik Support Hotline
Kann mir nicht helfen, braucht Auftrag von der Verwaltung

4.) Verwaltung Support Hotline
Kann mir nicht helfen, braucht Auftrag von Technik

Dann hats mir gereicht und ich hab...

5.) Eine E-Mail an die Telekom Mail geschrieben mit der bitte meine Anfrage an den Vorstand weiterzuleiten

6.) Irgendwann rief mich eine Frau vom Vorstand an welche offenbar NULL und ich betone NULL AHNUNG von der GANZEN Materie hat (Highlight war: WIESO MACHEN SIE LTE AUS WENN SIE DSL SPEED TESTEN WOLLEN, IST DOCH KLAR DAS ES DANN NICHT GEHT), es macht mich wirklich sauer das solche Leute in einem Technologie Konzern an der Spitze stehen... das ist doch ein Witz! Aber egal, diese Frau hat versucht mich zu manipluieren damit ich Ihr den Namen des Technikers sage der mir die Leitung freigeschaltet hat... natürlich habe ich das nicht getan.

Sie So, wenn Sie mir den Namen sagen, dann gebe ich dem Techniker den Auftrag Ihren Anschluss wieder freizuschalten...  Ich so: geben Sie diesen Auftrag einfach irgendeinem Techniker und er wird es machen... 

Mit der "netten" Tante vom Vorstand am telefon vereinbarte ich: "Sie hat keinen Bock irgendwas zu machen, scheiß auf Kundenzufriedenheit" Könnte aber auch daran liegen dss Sie nichts verstanden hat, wer weiß. Irgendwann bekam ich dann folgende Antwort: Wenn es technisch möglich ist wird Ihr Anschluss höher geschaltet, kein Problem.

7.) Ich rief also wieder bei der Technik an, diese sollte der Verwaltung bestätigen das es technisch möglich ist...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ewigen hin und her schrieb ein Techniker eine Mail an die Verwaltung und bestätigte das es technisch möglich ist... daraufhin erhielt ich folgende Mail:



> Sehr geehrte Herr XXX,
> 
> es ist durchaus möglich, dass ein Techniker Ihren Anschluss hochgestuft hat. Diesen einmaligen Fehler bitten wir vielmals zu entschuldigen. Ein solche Hochstufung hat negative Auswirkungen auf die Stabilität Ihrer Leitung und aller anderer Kunden, die über die selbe Leitung versorgt werden. Deshalb hätte diese temporäre Hochstufung nie erfolgen dürfen. Eine erneute illegale Hochstufung ist ausgeschlossen. Hierzu brauchen Sie also auch keine weiteren Anfragen stellen.
> 
> ...



8.) Nach dem jetzt fast nen Monat keine Antwort auf meine nächste Mail kam heute nun das:

9.)  


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXX,
> 
> wir haben Ihre erneute Anfrage erhalten und können Ihnen folgendes mitteilen.
> 
> ...




Was nun, gibt es irgendwie eine Möglichkeit zu einer höheren Geschwindigkeit zu kommen? Ich mein 1/5 der Leitung ist ja nicht wirklich Erfüllung des Vertrages... oder? Ich würde einfach nur gerne nen 16k RAM oder 12K RAM oder 10K RAM, was weiß ich haben... das würde schon ausreichen um wenigstens Videos zu schauen während jemand Spielt.

Warum wehren die sich so gegen einen höheren RAM Vertrag? Ich mein, es wird doch dann bei jeder Einwahl die höchst mögliche Verbindung selbst verhandelt...??

Wir zahlen 60€ monatlich....


----------



## pascha953 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Scheixx Telekom,

bei mir zuhause habe ich immer noch eine 400kbyte  Leitung, also nur 0,4 MB und das nur, weil die Affen ,warum auch immer eine Leitung nicht legen wollen. Mein Vertrag , mit Telekom läuft noch bis Mai, dann wechsle ich zu Vodafone, die haben neue Leitung gelegt, 16 Mb garantiert für 30- 40 Euro im Monat.

Ruf mal Vodafone an und frag mal, ob die was für dich haben ?


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Herzlich willkommen bei der Telekom.
Ähnliches Problem herrschte bei mir. 
Als Telekom Kunde hatte ich 2 Wochen lang eine 16mbit Leitung, danach ohne Angabe von gründen nur noch 6. Auf Nachfrage bei der Telekom hieß es: Mehr wäre bei mir nicht möglich.

Also Kündigung eingereicht und zu Vodafone gewechselt. Die haben mir dann eine 16mbit Leitung, welche sie auch von der Telekom "anmieten" bereitgestellt.

Dieser Konzern hat in meinen Augen schon lange aufgehört Kundenfreundlich oder ähnliches zu sein. Da werden Kunden beschissen, belogen, bedroht etc ( meine Oma wurde ganz mächtig aufs Kreutz gelegt, 3 Monate stress mit Anwalt waren nötig um sie aus ihrem 100mbit entertainment HD+ Vertrag, der ja total Notwendig war weil alles andere zu langsam zum surfen ist ( Aussage der Telekom am Telefon)  raus zu holen.

Nie wieder Telekom


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen bei der Telekom.
> Ähnliches Problem herrschte bei mir.
> Als Telekom Kunde hatte ich 2 Wochen lang eine 16mbit Leitung, danach ohne Angabe von gründen nur noch 6. Auf Nachfrage bei der Telekom hieß es: Mehr wäre bei mir nicht möglich.
> 
> ...



Falsch. Der Konzern denkt kundenfreundlich, da er dir zwar eine langsamere, dafür aber stabile Leitung bietet. Ist auf die Masse der Kunden auch sehr verständlich. Vodafone schaltet gerne mal eine Leitung, die voll an der Kotzgrenze läuft.




pascha953 schrieb:


> Scheixx Telekom,
> 
> bei mir zuhause habe ich immer noch eine 400kbyte Leitung, also nur 0,4 MB und das nur, weil die Affen ,warum auch immer eine Leitung nicht legen wollen. Mein Vertrag , mit Telekom läuft noch bis Mai, dann wechsle ich zu Vodafone, die haben neue Leitung gelegt, 16 Mb garantiert für 30- 40 Euro im Monat.
> 
> Ruf mal Vodafone an und frag mal, ob die was für dich haben ?



Ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass Vodafone ne eigene neue Kupferleitung gelegt hat und dir damit 16k bieten kann.


@nuhll 

​Es gibt nur 16000 RAM und 6000 RAM. Alles andere dazwischen sind festgesetzte Geschwindigkeiten und nur über Annex J möglich. Scheinst du in dem Fall aber zu haben. Die Telekom schaltet dir immer das maximal verfügbare bzw. vertretbare auf die Leitung. Welche Geschwindigkeit steht denn auf deiner Auftragsbestätigung?
Das mit der gebündelten Geschwindigkeit über LTE kann auf einen Fehler im Tunnel hindeuten. Das ist meist mit einem Routerneustart (in dem Fall 10-15min ohne Strom) zu beheben. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du die neue Firmware schon drauf hast. Kannst du ja mal checken.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

@TE

Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die Dame zum "Vorstand" gehörte oder?


----------



## Combi (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

ein arbeitskollege hat das selbe wie du.
hybrid..pff...
er hat je nach tageszeit 9-20 mbit.
allerdings hat er das ,auf 50mbit wieder raus genommen.5 euro weniger und an der "leistung" hat sich nix getan.
immerhin hat er keine 100kb mehr.
er kam einmal mit kompletter family zu mir,weil android updates für alle handys der family erschienen.waren alle bei mir im wlan und updates leechen 

ein grund warum ich nur wohne,wo kabel liegt und vor mietvertragsunterschrift die mögliche leitung prüfte!

denk dran,vodafone hat jetzt ne volumenbegrenzung für flats und beliebt sind die auch nicht wirklich.
gibt es keinen anderen anbieter bei dir?
aber was bei dir ankommt ist normal.
dem kollegen wurde auch hoch und heilig versprochen er hat mit hybrid 50 mbit.
blabla,hauptsache du unterschreibst,dann heißt es,wegen technischer blabla...kommt nur das an...
der kollege musste es nehmen,weils sonst nix da gibt.


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel sehr stark, dass Vodafone ne eigene neue Kupferleitung gelegt hat und dir damit 16k bieten kann.



Und ich bezweifle stark das du gelesen hast, das Vodafone die Leitung der Telekom nutzt...

Zur Kundenfreundlichkeit, Stabilität usw: Die Leitung läuft perfekt. Mehr muss man nicht sagen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

War das falsche Zitat drin. Habs geändernt 

Ich kann dir mal mal so Storys von VF erzählen. Wenn du 6 Wochen kein Internet hast und es nach etlichen Terminen immer noch auf die Telekom geschoben wird, obwohl es nur am Router oder Port liegen kann... Das machen die sogar mit Firmen so


----------



## Soulsnap (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Ah ok, kein Thema kommt vor.

Gut möglich, ich hatte mit der Telekom und 1&1 bisher weit mehr Probleme als mit Vodafone. Mit Vodafone bisher kein einziges ^^

Im Endeffekt sind sie alle nicht gerade "toll" aber anscheinend variiert es von Gegend zu Gegend welcher Anbieter weniger Probleme macht. Soll mal einer verstehen ^^


----------



## Malc0m (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Hotline bei der der Telekom ist oft leider auch ein bisschen "Glücksspiel" welche Person man am anderen Ende bekommt.

Wie beschrieb es mir mal ein netter Techniker an der Hotline, manche "machen" halt nur ihre Arbeit, und manche Arbeiten so wie es eigentlich sein sollte.

Hatte mit meinem jetzigen Umzug auch großes Theater, wo ich mich privat auch soweit Informiert habe wieso ich 200meter weiter nur noch VDSL25 und kein Vectoring mit 100Mbit wie in der alten Wohnung bekommen kann, dass ein Techniker wirklich verblüfft über mein Wissen war 

Nur die Infos die man haben wollte bekam man von der Hotline so gut wie nicht, da wurde man oft von unwissenden Callcenter Mitarbeitern mit Standard Floskeln abgespeist.

Kann da nur den Tipp geben nicht locker zu lassen, aber auch freundlich, sachlich und technisch informiert nachzuhaken.
Ich hatte das Glück an einen Techniker im Support gelangt zu sein, der es als selbstverständlich an sah den Kunden nicht einfach so abzuspeisen, sondern auch zufriedenzustellen.
"Schließlich ist die Telekom am Markt nicht grad der Billigste Anbieter, und versteht sich selbst ja eigentlich auch als Premium Anbieter, da hat der Kunde schon eine etwas andere Behandlung verdient". Beschrieb er es so ähnlich.

Ende der Geschichte war, das ich zwar an der 25iger Leitung erst mal nichts ändern konnte, zwischen 25 und 50 schaltet Telekom halt offiziell nix. Aber dafür hab ich die Auskunft bekommen das auf jeden fall etwas dort in nächster zeit ausgebaut wird. ( Hab die Problematik nun an einem Hauptverteiler direkt angebunden zu sein, vorher Outdoor DSLAM..)
Zudem ist man mir Kostentechnisch entgegen gekommen. Umzugskosten entfallen und 5€ Rabat jeden Monat.

Leider alles wirklich glückssache und denke auch eine Sache des eigenen Auftretens und Fachwissen.


----------



## nuhll (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Nur um das nochmal klar zu stellen das ich mein LTE nicht vollspeed bekomme war mir klar und ist auch in Ordnung. Wobei ich hier aber 10 -20 Mbit statt 50 bei 5/5 Strichen für extrem mies halte.

Mir gehts darum das technisch per DSL , nachweislich, mehr als 5,5 Mbit drin sind (min. das doppelte).

VF bietet mir auch nur "bis zu 16Mbit" an, ob das nun 1 k 2 k 6k ram oder 16k ram wird erfahre ich wahrscheinlich auch wieder erst nach dem bestellen.. dieser konsequente Betrug regt mich auf...

Davon abgesehen bietet VF bisher noch keine LTE Flat an...

Ich bin mit dem Internet vom Downloaden her zufrieden, das reicht mir, nur wir können halt net mal nen Video gucken und nebenbei ein Spiel spielen... darum gehts. Hätten wir 7-9Mbits könnte man locker nen Video gucken ohne das LTE an geht...


----------



## Malc0m (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Bei meiner Leitung ist auch mehr als die 25Mbit drin, laut Fritzbox gute 38Mbit.
Doch wirst du das ohne "Connections" wenn überhaupt, nicht bei der Telekom geschaltet bekommen.
Der Techniker beim anschließen meiner Leitung sagte selbst sie läuft nur auf 80% ca.
Aber die Telekom hat einen gewissen Qualitätsstandart, was Leitungsschaltung angeht, und schaltet deswegen nur 6 / 16 / 25 /50 , und das auch nur wenn dazu andere Parameter stimmen ( Dämpfung , Störanfälligkeit usw..) Telekom ist was das angeht sehr konserativ, und prügeln nicht wie manche billigeren anbieter einfach das raus was geht und nehmen dann Störungen in kauf.

Kurz gesagt es ist fast unmöglich, das du nochmal einfach alles drauf geschaltet bekommst was geht, solange die Leitung nicht komplett alle 16Mbit standarts erfüllt.


----------



## nuhll (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Die Telekom ist ja nicht mal fähig mir DEN GRUND warum es nicht schaltbar ist zu nennen.

Außer "die leistung verschlechtert sich blabla" == "wir betrügen die leute gerne"

PS: meinst du Qualitätsstandard oder meinst du "um so viel müssen wir die Leute betrügen damit wir so und so viel Gewinn machen"? 

Ich mein in meinem Fall geht es ja, nachweislich! Und selbst wenn es dann doch Probleme geben sollte, dann wirds halt wieder zurück gestellt...


----------



## Malc0m (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

1. Kann ich deinen Frust verstehen, wie oben geschrieben, ich hab auch "nur" 25Mbit obwohl vll 35-38Mbit gehen würden. Da ich vorher ne 100Leitung hab und zugleich Entertain nutze doch auch schon viel verbessern würde.
Aber 2. Ist die Telekom in sachen Leistungsfreigeben, in Deutschland der Pinibelste Anbieter. Sie haben einfach einen sehr Konserativen Vorgaben Katalog, wo sie worauf eine Leitung schalten DÜRFEN. Und über diese Vorgaben darf sich halt eigentlich kein Techniker hinwegsetzen. Es ist blöd nicht das maximale geschaltet zu bekommen, obwohl es vll auch gehen würde. Aber so sind bei der Telekom die Richtlinien INTERN. Dafür wird es bei der Telekom durch den hohen Standart einfach eigentlich nicht zu störungen und fehlern auf der Leitung kommen, die die Leistung irgendwie beeinträchtigen sollten.
Das hat nix mit "Abzocke" zutun, sondern schlich mit Internen Regeln bzw Qualitätsstandards die aufgestellt wurden.
Ich weiss nicht wie weit du dich in der Wirtschaft / Industrie auskennst, dort gibt es auch genügend Standarts die festgelegt wurden die eingehalten werden Müssen. Das wurde so festgelegt und man muss sie aktzeptieren.
3. Das dir nicht gesagt werden kann woran es liegt, liegt auch daran das die personen in den Call-Centern / Hotlines oft selbst garnicht sich mit der Materie so genau leiter auskennen. Ich hab wie du oben selbst vll gelesen hast die erfahrung gemacht, das ich mir die Infos selbst gesucht hab was bei mir die Gründe waren. Wenn man dann noch das glück hat an den Richtigen in der Technik-Hotline zu kommen, bekommt man da auch die passenden Infos. Wobei für die eigene Leitung dir eher der Techniker vor ort mehr sagen kann als der Typ an der Hotline. Leider ist so ein "Verein" wie die Telekom für die Breite masse ausgelegt. Und Opa Karl kann halt mich Fach kaudawelsch nix anfangen, also hält man es allgemein mit "Die Leitung gibt nicht mehr her".
4. Nein ich Arbeite nicht für die Telekom, oder hab es je. Nur Informiere ich mich sehr über ein Thema wenn ich damit Probleme hab bzw ein Anliegen hab, genauso aktzeptiere ich auch zähneknirschend, das es im Moment leider nicht besser geht. Glaub mir ich hab bei meinen jetzigen Umzug auch genug Hasskappe geschoben , durch falsche Infos, zuwenig Infos und sich einfach Verarscht vorkommen.
5. Wenn du deine 10/12Mbit willst fällt mir nur ein zu einem der DSL-Schnorrer Vereinen zu wechseln (1&1, vodaphone usw...) die Prügeln oft einfach frei das in die Leitung was erstmal geht ohne sicherheiten / reserven zu haben. Ist ja auch nicht Ihr netz.


----------



## mrfloppy (10. Dezember 2015)

*16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Der Grund wieso evtl kein adsl2+ geschaltet werden kann oder darf? Kann sein das du eine Leitung geschaltet bekommen hast wo nur adsl drüber laufen darf weil nichts anderes frei ist oder gar vorhanden ist an Leitungen! Gibt es Leitungen die adsl2+ beschaltet werden dürfen würdest vermutlich auch nichtsmehr die Bandbreite bekommen mit 16M wie du sie hattest , weil da dann die anderen auch 16M adsl2+ haben und das stören dementsprechend größer ist.
Und LTE teilst dir mit den anderen, da ist es völlig egal wieviele Striche du Empfang hast


----------



## nuhll (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Das Problem ist einfach das ich heutzutage die Märchen vom "Konzern" will "Kunden" nur schützen... nicht mehr glaube!

Wir alle wissen das nachweislich in Produkte fehler eingebaut werden damit diese frühzeitig kaputt gehen, wieso nicht auch die "Standards" so hoch setzen das man für den selben Preis weniger Leistung verkaufen kann?


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Man kann aber auch hinter allem einen schlechten Willen sehen...
DSL ist kein Produkt was nach 25 Monaten kaputt geht. Außerdem kommt das bei hochpreisigen Geräten weniger oft vor. Wer billig kauft, kauft halt 2 mal.

Siehs mal so:
Stabile Leitung -> weniger Störungen -> weniger teure Technikereinsätze


----------



## nuhll (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Sorry, aber dann hast du keine Ahnung. Ob billig oder teuer sagt  leider NICHTS über Qualität aus. Ich arbeite mein ganzes Leben im Einzelhandel... 

Du hörst dich an wie ein Telekom Servicemitarbeiter. Wie hier auch schon jemand schrieb, wenn Telekom schon der teuerste Anbieter ist, dann sollte er auch am flexibelsten sein? Das die Leitung geht ist ja mittlerweile bestätigt, auch mit höheren Geschwindigkeiten.

Das Blöde ist ja ich kann net mal zu nem anderen Anbieter weil die gar keine LTE Flat anbieten, jedenfalls noch, ganz davon abgesehen das mein Vertrag bei Telekom noch bis ende 2017 läuft......

Also weiß niemand Rat wie man die Telekom noch dazu bringen könnte nen Ram zu schalten?

Achja und zum Thema Qualität, genau dafür wurde doch RAM entwickelt, so handelt der Router bei jeder Einwahl die best mögliche Qualität bzw. Geschwindigkeit selbst aus. Falls nur 6k möglich sind verbindet er halt mit 6, sind 10 möglich halt mit 10... wo is da das Problem, das verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Die Telekom wird reguliert und kann die Preise nicht einfach so bestimmen. Zudem muss die Telekom weitaus mehr Mitarbeiter bezahlen. Vodafone Deutschland hat 14.000 Mitarbeiter. Die Telekom hat in Deutschland ca 10.000 Techniker im Service! Merkste was? Lieber konservativ Geschwindigkeiten schalten, als verärgerte Kunden haben. Mehr geht halt nur mit Hybrid, oder wenn der Ausbau auch bei dir kommt. Wenn du zu einem anderen Anbieter wechselst, tust du zumindest nichts für den Ausbau


----------



## nuhll (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Das ist einfach alles Schwachsinn, sorry, die Telekom sucht sich ganz genauso die Rosinen raus wie alle Anbieter... und wenn du den Beitrag gelesen hättest wüsstest du das ich Hybrid bereits habe... davon abgesehen tut die Telekom lieber mit Vectoring auf eine zeitlich begrenzte Lösung setzen statt Glasfaser zu verlegen...

Warum sollten die Preise von der Telekom reguliert sein!?

Wie kann es sein das die Traffic Preise für Telekommunikationsanbieter wie die Telekom immer günstiger werden, die Preise für Kunden aber bleiben oder teurer werden (gibt ja keine kleinen Tarife mehr)? Mal ganz davon abgesehen das andere "schlechtere" Staaten als Deutschland besseres Mobilfunk und "Fest" Internet haben. Obwohl wir ja so weit entwickelt sind..?

Aber Hauptsache Telekom baut 4G Netz in Großstädten aus wo bereits Glasfaser liegt...  und VF ist doch jetzt schon mit 5G am start...


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Also alleine mit dem FTTH-Vectoring Satz hast du dich disqualifiziert. Zeugt also nur davon das du keine Ahnung davon hast wie teuer FTTH ist und wie viel Zeit man für den Bau braucht.
Schon mal was von der Bundesregulierungsbehörde / Netzagentur gehört? Die sollen die Bildung von Monopolen verhindern und entsprechend werden ständig die Preise für TAL und RSL Anschlüsse reguliert. Außerdem wird auch reguliert, dass die Telekom keine wettbewerbsverzerrenden Preise an die Kunden weiter gibt. 
In anderen Ländern ist das Telekommunikationsnetz in staatlicher Hand und gehört zur Infrastruktur. Der Staat hat die Post (aus der ging die Telekom hervor) damals aber aus Kostengründen privatisiert. Entsprechend ist die Telekom eine AG und muss sich grundlegend gewinnorientiert am Markt positionieren. Der Ausbau findet aber auch in Gebieten statt, die so schnell die Ausbaukosten nicht decken können.
VF hat bis jetzt nicht mal die 300Mbit geschafft. Die wollen nur ein Vorzeigeprojekt aus dem Boden stampfen. Die Telekom hat bereits Pläne für 1GBit über Funk. Für die Funkmasten braucht man zudem auch die technische Anbindung, damit es nicht zu Überlast kommt. Da hinkt VF sehr stark nach. Aus dem Grund gewinnt die Telekom seit Jahren immer wieder den Netztest für Mobilfunk.


----------



## nuhll (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Ist mir wurst was du denkst. Dein Vertrauen in die Unternehmen ist sicherlich nicht gerechtfertigt. Unternehmen wollen maximal möglichen Gewinn einfahren, war immer so, wird immer so bleiben. Weißt du wie teuer es ist? Es führt KEIN weg um Glasfaser, selbst Mobilfunk braucht es! Es macht daher keinen sinn einen Zwischenschritt zu gehen, so einfach ist das. Es macht auch keinen Sinn Gebiete auszubauen welche schon gut versorgt sind. Jedenfalls nicht wenn noch so ein großer teil der Bevölkerung nicht "zeitgemäß" angeschlossen ist - und die ganze Entwicklung wird ja eh immer schneller gehen.

Warum sollte die Telekom ein Gebiet mit 3000 Menschen anschließen welche schon mit Kabel 100Mbit+ bekommen können? Gewinnmaximierung....

Fakt ist, Telekom ist der teuerste Anbieter auf dem Markt. Im Mobilfunk unangefochten Nr 1, noch. Aber im Festnetz bieten Sie keine bessere Leistung.


----------



## blautemple (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Du weißt aber schon wie VDSL funktioniert, oder?


----------



## nuhll (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Very High Speed Digital Subscriber Line ist eine DSL-Technik, die wesentlich höhere Datenübertragungsraten über gebräuchliche Telefonleitungen liefert als beispielsweise ADSL oder ADSL2+. .


----------



## blautemple (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

So und mit was werden bei VDSL die DSLAMS befeuert?

PS: Du bist ja sowieso schon bei wikipedia, da sollte das auch drin stehen...


----------



## BloodySuicide (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*



nuhll schrieb:


> Ist mir wurst was du denkst. Dein Vertrauen in die Unternehmen ist sicherlich nicht gerechtfertigt. Unternehmen wollen maximal möglichen Gewinn einfahren, war immer so, wird immer so bleiben. Weißt du wie teuer es ist? Es führt KEIN weg um Glasfaser, selbst Mobilfunk braucht es! Es macht daher keinen sinn einen Zwischenschritt zu gehen, so einfach ist das. Es macht auch keinen Sinn Gebiete auszubauen welche schon gut versorgt sind. Jedenfalls nicht wenn noch so ein großer teil der Bevölkerung nicht "zeitgemäß" angeschlossen ist - und die ganze Entwicklung wird ja eh immer schneller gehen.
> 
> Warum sollte die Telekom ein Gebiet mit 3000 Menschen anschließen welche schon mit Kabel 100Mbit+ bekommen können? Gewinnmaximierung....
> 
> Fakt ist, Telekom ist der teuerste Anbieter auf dem Markt. Im Mobilfunk unangefochten Nr 1, noch. Aber im Festnetz bieten Sie keine bessere Leistung.



Nö, hab keine Ahnung. Ich bin nur darin ausgebildet deine besagte Glasfaser zu legen und zu schweißen. Hab keine Ahnung wie lange sowas dauert und was das kostet


----------



## nuhll (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Geil wie in diesem Forum jede Diskussion entgleitet. 

Gut das erklärt natürlich deine einsichtige Sichtweise.

Ich fasse zusammen:
- ich liege falsch und der arme Konzern Telekom tut mir meine Leitung nicht beschränken weil Sie Gewinnmaximierung betreiben sondern weil nicht mehr geht (was nachweislich nicht stimmt).
- Vectoring ist die Zukunft und Glasfaser ist kacke
- ich habe trotz fehlender Ausbildung in dem Bereich keine Ahung von DSL, VDSL und DSLAMs
- keiner hat noch ne Idee wie man die Telekom dazu bringen könnte 16k RAM freizuschalten

Vielen dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Malc0m (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Nur mal um dein Halbwissen etwas aufzubauen... Vectoring ist ein Glasfaser Ausbau, und zwar wird jeder DSLAM neu mit Glasfaser angebunden, lediglich vom DSLAM zu deinem Haus bleibt Kupfer im Boden.
Aber so ist schonmal ein großer Teil der Leitungen auf Glasfaser ausgebaut.

Du weißt auch das Kabel ein shared Medium ist? Genauso wie jeder Mobilfunk Sendemast. Zudem ist die Kabel Technik nur was den Download angeht so "toll" , im Upload sind sie mit ihren 20Mbit schon nah an der Grenze was die Technik und ihre Leitungen hergeben.

Würde die Telekom nicht durch die Bundesnetzargentur "reguliert" werden, würde schon einiges ausgebaut sein bzw modernisiert mit neuer Technik sein. Was sie aber teilweise nicht dürfen, weil es dann ja soo unfair den anderen Parasitären Mitanbietern wäre, die dann dort nichts mehr anbieten könnten. Zb wäre schon jeder Hauptverteiler umgerüstet. Aber nein das muss erst durch zig genehmigungs instanzen.

Und ja die Telekom wird selbst dein 3000 Seelen Dorf, wo angeblich alle ja das Kabelnetz nutzen, ausbauen. Einfach aus dem Grund weil sie Ausbauen und sich verpflichtet haben mit hilfe vom Staat, die deutsche Internetinfrastruktur vorranzutreiben.
Nur leider gibt es von deinem 3000Seelen Dorf nocht mindesten 3239 andere Dörfer wo es ähnlich aussieht. Und das man nicht mit dem finger schnipsen kann und alles gleichzeitig fertig ist sollte verständlich sein.

In Deutschland wurde Internet und Infrastruktur einfach lange zeit nur vernachlässigt. Und das merkt man jetzt, wo versucht wird dies nachzuholen.

Wenn dich die Telekom so sehr nervt, wechsel doch zu einem Kabelanbieter, normal bekommst du die Grundgebüren für die Zeit wo dein Telekom Vertrag noch läuft eh erstattet.. mal schaun wann du da dann anfängst zu jammern


----------



## nuhll (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

3000 war nur eine Zahl. Wir sind 1-2 km von der nächst größeren Stadt mit ca 30-40k Einwohnern. Das Dorf selbst hat so um die 500-600 Haushalte. In der Stadt ist Kabel gut verbaut. Trotzdem hat Telekom vorgeschlagen kostenlos dort nochmal Vectoring (obwohl dort per Telefonleitung schon 32Mbit möglich waren), mit, für den Kunden teureren preis für selbe Leistung zu legen, aber NUR in den Filetstück Gebieten. (das zeigt denk ich mal ziemlich gut wie die Telekom tickt.) Die Stadt hat abgelehnt.

Ich rede übrigens nicht von dem Glasfaser Ausbau nur zum DSLAM. Sondern direkt in die Häuser. Der Ausbau an das DSLAM ist der erste und einfachste Schritt für Glasfaser. Und eine Vorbereitung Glasfaser bis ins Haus zu legen. 

Mobilfunk wird wahrscheinlich irgendwann vom WLAN eingeholt, oder wenigstens unterstützt, schätze ich. So was wie die Hotspots von KD, wenn man selbst eins anbietet kann man kostenlos in die anderen.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Was hast du angeschlossen ? Hast die Möglichkeit auf deinen Router zuzugreifen um zu schauen ob der mit adsl oder adsl2+ synchronisiert? Synchronisiert der mit adsl , habe ich dir eine Erklärung gegeben wieso es sein könnte das adsl2+ NICHT geschaltet werden darf . Dafür müsste man aber wissen was du für einen Sync hast


----------



## nuhll (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Ich komme in das Engineer Menü des Routers, ja. Was genau brauchst du dort?

Dort finde ich "DSL operating-mode	ADSL_2plus"

nas_1_32_4.8	EC:CB:30:42:0F:FD	Up	          DSL	
DownStream:13452kbps           UpStream:2336kbps

ppp256	EC:CB:30:42:0F:FC	Up	           DSL	   
DownStream:13452kbps          UpStream:2336kbps

rmnet0	ec:cb:30:42:10:02	Up	     
  LTE	   LTE            CAT4

Highspeed mit ADSL2 - Datenübertragungsraten / Geschwindigkeit beim ADSL Anschluss
Die maximale Datenrate für ADSL2+ ist mehr als doppelt so hoch wie die für ADSL. Während ADSL eine Geschwindigkeit von etwa nur 8 MBit/s liefert, sind mit ADSL2+ bis zu 25 MBit/s möglich. In der Praxis ist diese DSL Geschwindigkeit jedoch meist illusorisch. Je weiter der Anschluss vom Hauptverteiler entfernt ist, desto geringer wird auch die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit. Realistischer sind die Angaben der Provider mit bis zu 16 MBit/s. Dabei gilt, je länger die Leitung ist, desto geringer wird die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## mrfloppy (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht . Du hast Sync mit 13,4 M


----------



## nuhll (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Stimmt ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.

Im DSL Tab seh ich aber: Line Status
 	Upstream	Downstream
Actual Data Rate	2334	5630
Attainable Data Rate	2336	13216


----------



## nuhll (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Das ding is, der Techniker hat ja n Schalter im Router umgelegt (so hat er das bezeichnet), könnte man den Telekom Router hacken und das Limit bei 5Mbit entfernen?


----------



## mrfloppy (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Völliger Blödsinn das der was im Router umgelegt hat ! Der Sync beträgt 13M also sollten die auch durchgereicht werden . Es sei denn dein Vertrag läuft auf 6M, da ist es das nur die 6M durchgereicht werden auch wenn ein höheres falsch eingestelltes Profil anliegt. 
Probier es über lan und am besten mit einem anderen Rechner


----------



## nuhll (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Das gesamte Netzwerk ist mit CAT7 verkabelt. Speed ist fast 1Gbit im Netzwerk zwischen allen Servern/Clients. 800-900 Mbits ca.

Und wie gesagt, mehr DSL hatte ich ja schon benutzen können, da stand dann bei actual data rate das selbe wie bei attainable data rate...

Netzwerk ist so aufgebaut:


DSL -> Speedport -> switch -> clients
DSL -> Speedport -> switch -> 2. switch -> clients
DSL -> Speedport -> server 

LTE -> Antenne -> Speedport ... usw

Und ja, das Problem ist ja das mein Vertrag auf 6Mbit RAM beschränkt wird, darum geht es doch die ganze Zeit...???


----------



## blautemple (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Und was sollen wir da jetzt machen? 
Wenn die Telekom das so geschaltet hat können wir da nichts machen.


----------



## Malc0m (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

das versteht er nicht und vermutet eine verschwörung und abzocke gegen ihn


----------



## nuhll (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Ja   

1/5 der Leistung für 60€ im Monat, obwohl mehr Speed drinne ist, IST NATÜRLICH KEINE ABZOCKE     

Ich bin hier auf der Suche nach Hilfe ob es noch eine Möglichkeit gibt die Telekom dazu zu bewegen das Sie es höher schalten.


----------



## fipS09 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Die haben dir doch gesagt das es Störungen verursachen kann? Da kannst du dich auf den Kopf stellen. Entweder du wechselst, ziehst um oder gibst dich zufrieden.
Ich versteh überhaupt nicht was du mit Gewinnmaximierung hast, bieten sie dir ne schnellere Leitung gegen Aufpreis an? Nein? Warum zur Hölle sollten sie dann durch deine Drosselung mehr verdienen?


----------



## nuhll (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Ich hatte es ein Monat ohne Störung, wie erklärst du dir das? Generell lief die Leitung besser als jemals zu vor...


----------



## fipS09 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Störungen für dich und alle anderen Leitungsnutzer. Vielleicht hatte dein Nachbar Probleme?


----------



## nuhll (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Warum nennen Sie es dann nicht als Grund? Ich glaube nicht mal das meine Nachbarn Internet haben.... (Omas...)

Habe extra in der Technik nachgefragt, und der hat gesagt es gab keine Störungsmeldungen in unserer Straße...


----------



## fipS09 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Haben sie doch in zwei Emails geschrieben? Steht in deinem Startpost.

Wie schon geschrieben agiert die Telekom da sehr konservativ, die müssen die Techniker nämlich bezahlen. Leider hast du keine Möglichkeit was an der Situation zu ändern. Ich kann mich in meiner Region nicht über den Ausbaufortschritt beschweren, vielleicht tut sich bei dir ja auch mal was.


----------



## nuhll (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Da steht nicht Ihre Nachbarn haben sich beschwert. (!!)

Ich versteh die ganze Sache eh nicht. Hier haben doch alle RAM Verträge, also wahrscheinlich alle 6k RAM. D.H. der Router sucht sich bis 6Mbit bei jeder Verbindung die schnellste Geschwindigkeit raus.

Warum kann man nicht 16k RAM machen und der Router handelt dann halt immer noch 5 oder 6 oder 7 je nach dem aus.. ich checks net.


----------



## fipS09 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Natürlich steht da nicht ihre Nachbarn haben sich beschwert. Aber da steht es kann Probleme verursachen, die werden wohl nix gegen dich persönlich haben sondern auf Nummer sicher gehen. Die Telekom bietet nunmal keine zwischengeschwindigkeiten und sie werden das wohl auch nicht ändern.


----------



## mrfloppy (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Das fixe Profil würde mich ja mal interessieren bei dir, mach doch mal bitte von den dsl Informationen aus deinem Router einen Screen Shot .


----------



## blautemple (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*



nuhll schrieb:


> Da steht nicht Ihre Nachbarn haben sich beschwert. (!!)
> 
> Ich versteh die ganze Sache eh nicht. Hier haben doch alle RAM Verträge, also wahrscheinlich alle 6k RAM. D.H. der Router sucht sich bis 6Mbit bei jeder Verbindung die schnellste Geschwindigkeit raus.
> 
> Warum kann man nicht 16k RAM machen und der Router handelt dann halt immer noch 5 oder 6 oder 7 je nach dem aus.. ich checks net.



Wir können da doch auch nichts machen. Wenn du dich unfair behandelt fühlst beschwer dich bei der Telekom...


----------



## Dooma (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Ich hock auch immer noch auf meiner 16Mbit Leitung der Telekom (die ich auch tatsächlich bekomme), sowohl im Büro, als auch Privat. 
Was Video Streaming angeht gerade noch so brauchbar, aber gerade privat wenn man sich z.B. mal ein oder zwei neue Spiele auf Steam gönnt, könnt ich teilweise brechen. 
Beim letzten Steam Sale hab ich zugeschlagen und durfte dann ca. 350 GB runterladen, das hat dann mal glatt fast 3 Tage inkl. Nächte im Dauerdownload gebraucht.
Deswegen hab ich mich mal versucht zu erkundigen was gerade so möglich wäre.
DSL 25Mbit. Oder dieses unausgereifte Hybrid, was ich aber auf keinen Fall will. Satellit gibt's nicht, genauso wenig wie Kabelanschluss.

Was die Qualität der Leitung angeht, mal abgesehen davon das es echt schneller sein dürfte, war ich bei der Telekom immer sehr zufrieden. Seltene Trennungen, kaum Paketverlust, stabile Geschwindigkeit. 
Kann man eigentlich nicht meckern; da hab ich von Freunden bei anderen Anbietern schon schlimmeres mitbekommen. 

Gerade die Kabelanbieter haben oft sehr instabile Leitungen, wie ich finde. 
Ein Kumpel von mir fliegt regelmäßig am Wochenende, wenn wohl viel Betrieb ist, aus seiner Leitung und damit aus jedem Spiel, Download, Stream oder sonst was. Und das dann teilweise im Stundentakt.
Das würde ich mir nicht lange antun wollen...

Nur wo die Telekom wirklich das absolut letzte ist, das ist beim Service und bei der Vertragsverwaltung.
Das hat noch nie, nicht einmal ohne Probleme geklappt bei denen.
Ich hab 4 Verträge unter meiner Kundennummer, das letzte mal wo ich da dran gegangen bin hatte ich im Büro danach über einen Monat weder Telefon, noch Datenverbindung.
 Wir konnten praktisch einen Monat lang zu machen. 
Was war ich wütend...

Deswegen gehe ich an die Verträge nur "mit der Kneifzange dran", also möglichst gar nicht.
Für eine Umstellung von 16 auf 25 Mbit geh ich das Risiko nicht ein.
Ist total nervig, was den Breitbandausbau angeht ist Deutschland inzwischen kaum besser als ein Entwicklungsland, wie man das so lange verschlafen konnte ist mir echt ein Rätsel.

Und dann diese echt unterbildeten Call Center Laber Köpfe bei der Telekom... 
Die haben Null Ahnung von der Technik die sie da verticken. 
Die braucht man eigentlich gar nichts fragen, für mich haben die die Qualität eines besseren Bestellautomaten.
Die Techniker, also die richtigen Techniker, die haben auch Ahnung und sind oft deutlich flexibler und bessere Erklärer als ihre Call Center Kollegen.
Schlimm ist, dass man teilweise solche Verkaufs-DAU's in den Support Hotlines vorgesetzt bekommt; es ist doch immer wieder erquickend wenn man mit einem Fragenkatalog für fünfjährige konfrontiert wird, ohne eine Möglichkeit der Abkürzung, weil man damit den Verkaufs-DAU dann überfordert.


----------



## nuhll (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: 16Mbit RAM möglich, Telekom will aber nicht*

Ich kann Hybrid auf JEDENFALL NUR EMPFEHLEN (!!!!). 

Zum Downloaden PERFEKT (!!!).

Wenn du auf 16Mbit von DSL zurück greifen kannst dürftest du auch nicht die Probleme haben die ich hier nenne (wenn jmd ein Video startet, kein Online Gaming mehr möglich).

Kann ich dir nur empfehlen! Selbst mit Antenne innerhalb des Hauses kannst du dich um 10-20 Mbit verbessern, aufm Dach wirds natürlich noch besser... bis zu 100Mbits (!) und es ist eine echte Flat!

Natürlich solltest du vorher checken wie der D1 Empfang bei dir so ist... bei uns war er nicht so gut, daher haben wir die Antenne aufs Dach verfrachtet...


----------

